# Pot options...



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello guys!

What is your opinion on what you grow in? My recent one was with 5gal buckets and multiple people said that it was bad BC of the plastic or other reasons...so I'm going to change it up..



Should I get grow bags, smart pots or just a regular black plastic pots...i was thinking about getting square grow bags...let me know what you guys think I wanna hear it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2015)

I am not sure who said that plastic buckets are bad, but it is the choice for many who grow DWC and many people also use plastic buckets for soil.  I have never seen problems with a grow that resulted from using plastic buckets.  So, if you have them, no reason not to use them.

Different people have different opinions about what is "best".  Ultimately what is best is what works best for _you_.  You may want to experiment with different types and sizes of grow containers.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not sure who said it but yeah they said something about if the buckets arnt food grade plastic then you shouldn't use them so I was thinking about getting 3 gallon square plastic grow bags they are cheap... Are they reusable? Idk


----------



## yarddog (Jun 23, 2015)

I doubt the little plastic pots tomato seedlings come in are food grade. 
People over think things.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

They're not talking about those... They were talking about a 5 gallon bucket... They arnt meant for food so why would it be... And technically they could be right no matter how many times I clean them prolly is not 100% clean... Food grade would probly be cleaner


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2015)

Cleaner has nothng to do with it.  It is the materials that they use in the plastics.  I repeat, I would not worry using regular 5 gal buckets.  

The grow bags are hard for me to deal with.  They do not hold their shape well.  I have used the 1, 2, and 3 gal sizes, but prefer rigid containers myself.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2015)

I am a Smart Pot fan.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Cleanliness might not be a matter to you but I'm not sure what was all in it before..so cleanliness is of major concern to me...I didn't buy these buckets they were either already mine or given to me by others...so like I said I'm not sure what was in them. And yeah upon further research I dont want the bags anymore lot of people say they have that problem and others but have you ever tried a smart pot? If not I'm just going to keep the buckets I have


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

I love smart pots.  But i am using all kinds of pots this summer.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Pro and cons?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Well I've also been doing more reading in them and ivr read that you should start a auto in the pot that you want to finish it in? 







And another question is should I use FFOF for the autos or FFHF I'm gonna mix perlite with either one that I choose


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

The only con of a smart pot is transplanting. Trying to get the plant out of the pot is horrible. So i just use one gallon plastic bags then put them in smart pots.. You have to use saucers under smart pots. But the last forever and let the roots get some air. They are my favorite. 

I have been told that about autos too. I would start them in keg cups then transplant to the final container.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Alright that sounds cool ill figure it out but thanks for all the views...but does anyone know about my other post(#11)


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh sorry, i was going to comment. I use seed starter in my keg cups but i don't fill them full, about 3/4. After the seeds come up and stretch a little then you can add HF to fill the cup. Then when you transplant you can use either. The HF has nutes to last 3 weeks. The FFOF has nutes to last 6-8 weeks.  Very good soils, both of them


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 23, 2015)

So then if Its for a auto do I really need nutes if I use FFOF? Or if i use the FFHF and it only last for 3 weeks then i would need nutes...but ive read that your sposed to do everything the same with autos (nute wise) So would i use nutes with the FFOF or no?



And what is seed starter?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm using airpots to.  Hard for me to judge the time to need water. Hey there hamster Lewis, what size airpot should I transplant into from the .3liter propagation cell.  I have 2 sativa leggy Skywalker kush in 3x3 tent screen grow.  They are 10" now been in the about 16 days from 2x2" rockwool.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2015)

I have never used Air Pots. I think JAAM uses them.  Maybe he will pop in.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Seed starter is an inert medium, meaning it doesn't have any nutrition that would burn your young seedling.

You will end up using some nutes with either one. Just more with HF.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

Is a seed starter like a peat pot? If so I just used those and I didn't like it very well my harvest before last I used those small plant cups you get from buying others... But I'll probably either use solo cups or the little plant pots


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Seed starter comes in a bag and it says seed starter on it. I used to love whitney farms seed starter but Scotts bought them so i won't use them now.. This is what i am using now, but any is fine.  the teddy is my dogs, not mine.View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure Rose, the teddy belongs to your dog. Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh alright I thought you meant like a peat pots... I don't like them.. They were hard to get the selling out without harming... You mind telling me what a keg cup is? Like solo?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

Haha yeah its okay to cuddle a bear Rose,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

That bear really does belong to Rosebud's dog (her teddy bear is another color).  I wouldn't start seeds in either FF soil--I believe that it could be too hot and kill the seeds or seedlings.  I use either rapid rooters or seed starting mix for seeds.

Peat pots are meant to be buried like they are without removing the plant.  However, I have found that the roots sometimes have a hard time growing through the stuff around the pot.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah that was the problem I was having,  they just didn't look to good so I cut them out of them and put them in pots... But alright I think I'm going to get some seed starter... And start in cup then go straight to 5 gal mix with FFOF, perlite...and maybe some coco coir idk OR should I use cup, put into 1 gal and transplant into 5 when ready?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok Jonny, this is what i would do. Take a big solo cup, cut the bottom out of it. Stick it in a big pot filled with FFOF, i would forget the coco, but that is just me. Get the medium in the cup wet, plant the seed. When the seedling grows out of the cup you can just cut the sides of the solo cup down the sides with scissors and remove it without disturbing the seedling. Did that make sense?  You will have to cut into the dirt so don't use your best scissors. I have done that. It works. You may have to add some more soil to the pot when you take the cup out but that is ok.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah it makes sense and it sounds like its a easy way of doing it really...just saying have you ever thought about like filling up the big pot with the FFOF and then making a hole and puting a bottomless cup with the side already cut, and then fill that with the seed starter so then you can just slip off the cup when need be! Just my opinion...but hey thanks so much for all the info...have fun with your teddybear


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

I really get little to no transplant shock.  I think if you are careful that you don't damage anything enough to cause it to have to cause shock and have to have it "heal".  In fact, I recently took some plants from a DWC system and slapped them in soil and they are looking just fine.  Amazingly, they did not even wilt in the slightest.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 24, 2015)

That's pretty cool THG but the idea I just gave sounds really safe does it not?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

That will work fine jonny.


----------

